# TV en reparacion , caso extraño.[solucionado]



## Fortivo (May 19, 2009)

Hola amigos y compañeros ¡  ¿como estais?, pues bien , estoy reparando una tv de 20'' cual tenia un problema de color y un saltos de pantalla, ya solucione el problema del color , pero el salto de pantalla sigue,,, le he realizado varias cosas y nada, esto es lo que he realizado:

* repasar todas, pero todas las soldaduras frias , una por una aunque no estuvieran mal, todas las de los integrados incluidos, tiene detras de la placa resistencias tipo smd no cuadradas sino las mini redondas con colores, tambien se ha repazados todas, he mirado la placa y he remplazado 2 resistencias que se estaban poniendo blancas (( antes que rompieran)).

* he observado y no he visto nada extraño en la placa, ni quemados ni nada.

ahora viene lo de caso extraño....:: por la parte del transformador, en la esquina de la placa , le realizo un poco de precion y la pantalla vuelve a la normalidad..   si la suelto aveces se queda bien y si la apagas y la enciendes le sigue pasando lo mismo hasta que no vuelvas a precionar la placa,, si esta todo repazado y revisado ¿¿¿que podra ser?

un saludo chicos y perdon por el tocho..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

Un microcorte en una pista? Que bajo calor y flexión de la placa haga contacto y cuando se enfría y contrae...pufff. Has probado de rociar esa zona con el aerosol refrigerante (ese que congela los componentes) para ver que sucede? No hay ningun componente SMD por ahí cerca que esté molestando?


----------



## thevenin (May 19, 2009)

Limpia esa zona donde doblas la placa con acetona primero y alcohol isopropílico después, necesitamos que no haya absolutamente ningún resto de barniz, ni suciedad ni nada, ni restos de productos, etc. Una placa impoluta.

Con un flexo de luz blanca y una lupa grande examina la placa en detalle durante mucho rato buscando cualquier anomalía en las pistas. Un truco es iluminarlo con una luz blanca y observar cualquier cambio de brillo en la pista, lo cual indica una rotura. No descuides los rallones por mínimos que sean, cualquier imperfección sobre las pistas o componentes debe ser revisada muy minuciosamente, sospecha de toda cosa rara que te llame la atención. 

Si tienes microscopio, quita todos los cables de la placa de forma que puedas meterla bajo el objetivo. Y como digo procura una iluminación de luz blanca importante.

Y si no también:

Deja el cuarto a oscuras (totalmente oscuras) y flexiona la placa a ver si ves chispas en pistas o componentes mientras doblas la placa.

Ideal hacerlo en noche cerrada.

Y otra para rematar ya la faena, quita restos de pegamento marrón que va en algunas bobinas o condensadores, al contraerse rompen las pistas incluso con el tiempo se vuelven algo semiconductores.

Suerte y cuenta.


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ...ahora viene lo de caso extraño....:: por la parte del transformador, en la esquina de la placa , le realizo un poco de precion y la pantalla vuelve a la normalidad..   si la suelto aveces se queda bien y si la apagas y la enciendes le sigue pasando lo mismo hasta que no vuelvas a precionar la placa,, si esta todo repazado y revisado ¿¿¿que podra ser?


Jaja!  que creias papa? que las soldaduras quebradas se ven *todas* de lejos?    --> No señor!  Hay algunas que te hacen parir porque son *casi invisibles* --> Volve a revisar esa zona con lupa o mirando bieeeen de cerca.
Los candidatos son los pines de componentes "masivos" o transistores de potencia.  
Son grietas muy leves que a veces solo las notas apoyando la yema del dedo en la soldadura y desde el otro lado haciendo presion sobre el componente.  
O tambien pasa con menos frecuencia, que a la gota de estaño le falto fluir bien sobre el pin. Ves a la soldadura solida, pero en la zona de contacto tenes una capa de oxido.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 19, 2009)

buenas, los metodos que se usan normalmente son los que comentan los muchachos arriba. 

tambien te podes limpiando con tiner, bien mojadito, con un pincel toda la placa, inmediatamenteflexiona la placa, si hay una cortadura o fisura se mete el tiner con restos de barniz, haciendo mas facil su ubicacion. 

Un metodo " No Recomendado " pero metodo al fin. Lo via hacerlo en dos oportunidades a dos tecnicos de todo la vida.  Repito a mi punto de vista es medio peligroso ya que se puede encender el alcohol. 

Bien la cosa es asi, se limpia el chasis con alcohol comun el medicinal tambien bien mojadito, este alcohol racciona de alguna manera con el barniz protector, que si flexionamos la placa con el tv "encendido", donde este la fisura se hace una macha blanca, claro mayor corriente "chispa genera la fisura " mayor mancha blanca. 

En fin como dice un amigo " nunca lo hice y nunca lo volvere a hacer"   

Saludos


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Oh, oh... nos hemos dejado el método más eficaz con diferencia:

El destornilladorzazo:

Con un destornillador de mango aislado, sosteniéndolo por el vástago golpeamos ligeremente componente por componente cerca de la zona afectada. De hecho este tenía que haber sido la primera acción a tomar.

Me avergüenzo profundamente de mi dejadez


----------



## Fortivo (May 20, 2009)

Buenas chicos , muchas gracias por las indicaciones dadas a este problema, esque estoy todavia muy verde... esta noche realizare estos truquillos menos el del alcohol que esplica karapalida, porque me da un yuyu que se me inflame la placa.. , de todas maneras la daba por perdida la tv.. pero le voy a dar el ultimo voto de confianza.. ya os contare esta noche , un gran saludo amigos ¡ y gracias.


----------



## Fortivo (May 20, 2009)

Bueno chicos, ni a oscuras, ni limpiando la placa de oxidos , ni con lupas , ni con el destornilladorzazo , ni con el martillo , ni con las gafas termicas , ni naa... esto no se logra reparar, doy la placa como K.O. 

ahora le digo una pregunta como duda que tengo; tengo otro tv que tiene el tubo agotado, pero la placa esta Ok, 
¿se le podria poner la placa bien a la que la tiene mal? 
 ¿¿tendriamos diferencias de tensión?

 ojo , las tv no son las mismas, y son de otras marcas.

un saludo chicos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno chicos, ni a oscuras, ni limpiando la placa de oxidos , ni con lupas , ni con el destornilladorzazo , ni con el martillo , ni con las gafas termicas , ni naa... esto no se logra reparar, doy la placa como K.O.


Detente hombre de poca fe!  
Hacele una sesion de fotos *en foco* a la placa del lado de las soldaduras (lo mas cerca posible)  y otra del lado de componentes (para orientarse). Subilas y despues seguimos.


----------



## Fortivo (May 20, 2009)

bueno aqui teneis las fotos:

Foto desde arriba-


Foto desde arriba-parte transformador de alta


Foto desde lateral-parte transformador de alta


Foto de atras , parte transformador de alta
**PUNTA donde realizo la precion y se corrije la averia **


Foto trasera, por el otro extremo de la placa , conexiones de antena


Foto trasera , por la zona de la fuente de alimentacion


Foto trasera , parte de los micros.


Todo a sido revisado con esto, 3 aumentos .


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2009)

Podes adjuntar la imagen de este sector pero sin comprimir, cosa que se pueda hacer zooms?


Un detalle que empeora las cosas: Tenes componentes SMD, los condensadores acostumbran fracturarse y  son grietas en general imposibles de ver.


----------



## Fortivo (May 20, 2009)

Eso es lo que me temia la parte smd.. bueno aqui tienes la foto , clikea en ella y se abrira, luego cuando la vuelvas a observar , vuelve a clikear en ella y la veras en grande, guardala y abrela en tu pc, ahi podras ampliarla 
[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4151/1011469.jpg]


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Doblas la placa y salta, o se queda bien...

¿Te refieres a que salta como cuando pierde el sincronismo vertical, es decir, una franja negra recorre verticalmente la pantalla?

¿Has probado a limpiar las ajustables de sincronismo vertical con lubrimp o algo?

Mira ver que integrado es el que separa los sincronismos, y busca los componentescon la centena en esa numeración, revisa sus pistas.

De todas maneras me inclino a pista partida o componente SMD.

Las fotos no se ven muy bien, demasiado brillo, es mejor ponerle el modo macro a la cámara y hacerlas con la luz del día.

En cuanto a lo del TRC y la placa, pues no, si no son el mismo modelo de chasis ni de TRC ni te molestes, los patillajes serán diferentes.


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2009)

Esa soldadura esta quebrada o es una sombra?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 20, 2009)

Poneme la marca y el modelo, vemos si conseguimos el plano. 

Asi seguir el camino de la señal vertical. 

Repasaste las patas del jungla?

Te aconsejo desoldarlo con cinta desoldante y soldarlo nuevamente con un soldador de baja potencia. 
bajo ningun punto de vista te pase de los 5 segundos por pata. 

Marca y modelo porfavor. 

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo (May 21, 2009)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Doblas la placa y salta, o se queda bien...
> 
> 1º¿Te refieres a que salta como cuando pierde el sincronismo vertical, es decir, una franja negra recorre verticalmente la pantalla?
> 
> ...




Hola amigo, tu 1º pregunta no le sucede eso , le ocurre esto:


cuando presiono la placa cojiendola por la punta de la zona del transformador y tiro hacia arriba se corrije y queda perfecta, despues lo suelto y sige bien , pero cuando apago la tv y la enciendo de nuevo vuelve con el mismo fallo, hasta que no se doble de nuevo la placa no vuelve a la normalidad, y asi siempre el mismo procedimiento.

2º pregunta: no , no e provado eso, aunke no creo q sea ese el problema..
3º pregunta: si , esta comprovado y nada..





			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Esa soldadura esta quebrada o es una sombra?



no, es una sombra, la acabo de comprobar   




			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Poneme la marca y el modelo, vemos si conseguimos el plano.
> 
> Asi seguir el camino de la señal vertical.
> 
> ...



si estan repazadas 2 veces y limpias antes de soldar con limpia contactos   

Marca : SABA
Modelo : M5106

un saludo chicos y gracias


----------



## thevenin (May 21, 2009)

Me parece un fallo en las alimentaciones tanto vertical como horizontal, si no me equivoco veo como se dobla la imagen horizontalmente.

¿Hay alguna imagen sintonizada ahí, o eso es lluvia?

Me da que alguna alimentación general de la salida del transformador de líneas tiene una pista partida o mala soldadura. Mira a partir de los diodos del transformador de líneas.

Ese fallo me ha pasado similar con condensadores, pero es un fallo fijo, no tiene que ver que dobles o no la placa. Al parecer una tensión es menor de lo que debe y falla la amplitud vertical.

Haz una cosa. Averigua cual es el integrado de vertical, suele ser uno con disipador de unas 13 patillas alternas cerca del conector del yugo, bájate el datasheet y revisa las alimentaciones. 

También puede ser un condensador con fallo por contacto. En ese caso es tan fácil como que muevas indivialmente cada condensador con un destornillador o plástico, moverlo hacia los lados.


----------



## Fortivo (May 21, 2009)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Me parece un fallo en las alimentaciones tanto vertical como horizontal, si no me equivoco veo como se dobla la imagen horizontalmente.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna imagen sintonizada ahí, o eso es lluvia?
> 
> ...



Hola thevenin! pues la imagen que se ve esta en lluvia, pero ahi salio algo oscura, pero se ve lluvia en toda la pantalla lo que pasa que tiene una parte encojida que se ve mas lluvia, ademas si le añado una imagen esa image se encoje = que la lluvia de la foto, cuando doblo la placa hacia arriba vuelve con normalidad todo asta que no apages la tv y la vuelvas a encender no da de nuevo la falla...

movere los condensadores para ver si se corrije la falla , lo que pasa que los condensandores de la placa se ven bien , lo chungo es ver los condensadores smd que trae debajo , no se detectan si estan rotos o no...     un saludo


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2009)

Hola amigos de nuevo ! he estado de suerte , he encontrado el manual de servicio de esta saba, como se ve en la foto adjunta tengo marcado en rojo los voltajes que tengo que comprobar para ver si falta voltaje en cuaquier punto marcado, si le falta segire los pasos para encontrar la falla,si no detecto nada buscare los voltajes en el TDA del vertical, deseenme suerte jejej.




un saludo a todos y ya os contare


----------



## Fortivo (May 24, 2009)

Hola chicos, traigo buenas noticias ! he estado mirando esta mañana con el manual de servicio del saba , mire directamente el chip tda8218, empeze colocando el tester a masa y mirar patillaje por patillaje, cuando he llegado a la patilla 4 la tensión que me dava es de 16v, cosa que me extrañe, yo doble la placa y se puso la tv bien , medi de nuevo y me da 8.5v, ahi me extrañe, empeze a medir hacia atras de esa patilla asta que llege a una resistencia smd ye estaba algo mal, RL07 a 130k me media unos 85k, la he remplazado y he repazado las soldaduras de alrededor con delicadeza, cuando la enciendo de nuevo , buala ¡¡ ya la falla no esta¡¡, le he conectado un DVD al euro conector y la he tenido encendida dandole golpes a la placa para ver si volvia el fallo y no a vuelto, la tengo ahora encendida para ver si falla o no.

Estoy muy orgulloso de poderla haber reparado, y quiero agradecerles a todos los que han participado en esta reparacion y expecialmente a Eduardo que es el quien me dio un empujocito y ganas para repararla , he aprendido varias cosas que no se me van a olvidar.

Muchisimas gracias a todos chicos ¡¡ os devo una , un gran abrazo¡!


----------



## thevenin (May 24, 2009)

Enhorabuena muchacho,

Me alegro que no lo dieras por perdido, menudo curro, aunque cuando por fin encuentras la avería te quedas como un rey...

¿Podrías decir como encontraste el esquema? Porque yo es que no encuentro ni uno del que me hace falta.

Un saludo, y reitero mi enhorabuena.


----------



## Fortivo (May 24, 2009)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Enhorabuena muchacho,
> 
> Me alegro que no lo dieras por perdido, menudo curro, aunque cuando por fin encuentras la avería te quedas como un rey...
> 
> ...



Hola thevenin !! Muchas gracias , le e dado la tv a mis suegros que necesitaban una de ese tamañito, que le den uso aver si no falla. pues el esquema yo lo suelo buscar por aqui : https://www.eserviceinfo.com/ es una zona por ahora gratis, no tiene de todo pero por lo menos si lo encontramos nos dan una alegria, ahi muchos sitios mas pero ahi que ser socio... y es pago, o sea que el mejor remedio es este.

un saludo amigo !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 24, 2009)

Exelente Fortivo, Buen trabajo. 

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo (May 25, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Exelente Fortivo, Buen trabajo.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por todo karapalida, un saludo.


----------



## williams (Jun 9, 2010)

gente electronica os invoco pra k me aytuden, tengo un consulta mi tv 21" recibio un afuerte descarga de alto voltaje, ahora no enciende.Lo he desmontado y encontre varios componte quemados,hay una especie de relay en su fuente no se lo k es?


----------



## marcfma (Jun 27, 2010)

Si, a mi me ha pasado que la mala soldadura no se encuentra ni cerca de el lugar donde al apretar la placa, se soluciona la falla.Yo casi siempre resueldo el jungla y a veces el micro.


----------



## Alva (Ago 29, 2010)

a mi tambien me ha pasado algo extraño con un tv Sankei de "20" que aparece con un problema en la fuente. Llleva TDA 4100, las soldaduras se aflojan de tal manera que ya no se pueden resoldar. El cobre de las làminas se habìa tornado de color oscuro. ¡ Y esto no es nada !Cada vez que tocaba una soldadura para mejorarla en cualquier parte del chasis esta se estropeaba. Es obio que el chasis se volviò irreparable, pero me pregunto si a alguien le sucediò esto y a que atribuyò este falla.
Humildemente creo que se debiò a una fallla en la fabricaciòn y que al no estar bien retirado el àcido utilizado sigue trabajando y carcomiendo el cobre aùn despues de mucho tiempo. ¿ Puede ser?


----------



## marcfma (Ago 29, 2010)

Era cualquier soldadura o solo las de los elementos que calientan? Estas seguro que no era tu soldador con demasiada potencia??
De no ser estos casos que te planteo, NO no lo he visto nunca.Bueno  si, pero en placas tiradas afuera mucho tiempo que se habian reoxidado.


----------



## Alva (Ago 29, 2010)

Gracias amigo por contestar, mi soldador no era porque por suerte suelda los demàs chasis sin problema, pero realmente quedè con ganas de preguntarle al cliente de donde habìa sacado èse tv, a pesar de que por fuera no parecìa estar en malas condiciones.Gracias nuevamente


----------



## marcfma (Ago 29, 2010)

No me había dado cuenta,somos vecinos.Cuando el problema son esas pista muy baqueteadas,que se levantan,las arranco y las reemplazo por alambre de cobre o cable.Generalmente uso alambre esmaltado soldable de 0,45mm de diametro.
Un gusto


----------



## Alva (Ago 29, 2010)

gracias por el consejo,pero eso es lo que terminè haciendo para tratar de salvar èse Tv que tenìa un TRC espectacular y por fuera estaba casi impecable , el gusto es mio y espero que entre todos podamos solucionar algunos de los problemas que tienen nuestros clientes con sus aparatos electrònicos ¡ Hasta pronto !


----------

